# 19 inch bbs rs.



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

a long time ago someone had a set of 19" bbs rs's up for sale and wanted something like 5k for them.
if anyone has a picture of these, could you please post it.
someone told me they never made them and i am not able to find the thread that was posted.
i am saying this was over a year ago.
thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yea I remember these. They were on that Mercedes. I looked everywhere couldnt find the thread.


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

they are called Super RS's


----------



## sydneysky84 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MarkeeeVR6)*

search that


----------



## 1-OF-4K (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sydneysky84)*

check PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MarkeeeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkeeeVR6* »_they are called Super RS's 

anything above 17 is called super.
anyway. i found the thread where they were posted for sale. wasnt trying to buy them. was just in a discussion with someone over the fact they existed.


----------



## _VBA_ (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_
anything above 17 is called super.
anyway. i found the thread where they were posted for sale. wasnt trying to buy them. was just in a discussion with someone over the fact they existed.

yes and no, they do make a 18 inch rs because the difference between super and regular is the super are 2 piece and as everyone knows the later is 3 piece. Now 19" could be done basically if you had a set of 18' rs's or even super rs's you could remove the centers and have new lips and barrels made in 19" diameter which would give you 19" rs's


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pics of said 3 piece 18inch rs's that bbs actually made. not ones that someone made themselves.


----------



## _VBA_ (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_pics of said 3 piece 18inch rs's that bbs actually made. not ones that someone made themselves.









5Hx114.3 @ 18X8 +39, 18X9 +50. Three piece forged. Tires: 245/45, 255/40 Bridgestone 40% tread. JN-136
that satisfy you, im the ultimate wheel whore so not a whole lot I havent seen or not know what it is or who makes it


_Modified by _VBA_ at 12:40 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## 1-OF-4K (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (_VBA_)*

BBS makes 19" RS' - to this very day
http://www.bbs-japan.co.jp/pro/wheel/srs.html


----------



## _VBA_ (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1-OF-4K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1-OF-4K* »_BBS makes 19" RS' - to this very day
http://www.bbs-japan.co.jp/pro/wheel/srs.html


nice to know, but again those ar super rs's so only 2 piece so you would have to make them custom if you wanted a 3 piece wheel, but good find


----------

